#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Statieven op truss...

## Terra Lyte Entertainment

Je hebt een klein budget, je hebt nét genoeg geld om zegge 5 meter truss en 2 lichtstatieven met trussadapter te kopen. 

Wat zeg je?: aankopen? of eerst 10 jaar wachten tot je met je zakgeld zoveel bij elkaar hebt gespaard om lierstatieven te gaan kopen?

Waar ik ffies op doel is dus de vraag of het verantwoordt is om bovenop 2 aluminium licht-statieven van 4 meter (met trussadapter) 5 meter truss (step, triangle of square) te bevestigen. Hou ff geen rekening met de draagkracht. Kan het over het algemeen of niet?

Zeg niet alleen 'ja' of 'nee', maar (om het ffies HEEEEEEEEEL moeilijk te maken) geef ook ff een reden. Veel klanten kiezen namelijk voor deze goedkope optie, maar is het nou ook verantwoordt...?

Greetzzzz

Sound & Light Rulezzzz

----------

